# My 2009 Buck



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just got this back from the taxidermist last week. Turned out pretty good was first time using this guy so I was nervous of the outcome.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Very nice Scott!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice mount. Time to make more room on the wall!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks good Scott! I am looking forward to getting mine back.


----------

